# Sound not working ALC887

## Mike46

I am having some difficulty getting sound working on gentoo, it works fine if I boot into Arch so the hardware is working. I know I must be missing something here but I haven't found what it is yet. If anyone has any ideas on this one I'd appreciate it. Below is some info I have gathered during my investigation.

lspci lists the device as 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller

dmesg shows 

[    0.299887] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    0.308258] sound hdaudioC0D0: No codec parser is available

head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec*

Codec: Realtek ID 887

aplay -L

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

pulse

    PulseAudio Sound Server

Trying to issue modprobe snd-hda-intel causes the error "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'snd_hda_intel': Exec format error"

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

I think the problem is related to the not working pulseaudio.

----------

## Buffoon

```
Trying to issue modprobe snd-hda-intel causes the error "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'snd_hda_intel': Exec format error"
```

Error like this means you are trying to insert modules into wrong kernel, the versions do not match.

----------

## Mike46

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Trying to issue modprobe snd-hda-intel causes the error "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'snd_hda_intel': Exec format error"
> ```
> ...

 

This shouldn't be the case. The machine has only ever had one kernel version its a fresh install. I was thinking that it might be that I am missing a module that is a dependency of this one.

----------

## Mike46

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> I think the problem is related to the not working pulseaudio.

 

We can probably take pulse out of the picture. Notice that aplay -L lists a null device. So pulse may be functioning the best it can considering it has a null device to work with. I will do some more experimenting tonight to see if I can get just plain old alsa sound working.

----------

## Buffoon

 *Mike46 wrote:*   

>  *Buffoon wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> Trying to issue modprobe snd-hda-intel causes the error "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'snd_hda_intel': Exec format error"
> ```
> ...

 

Nope. Unless you edited .config by hand all dependencies were built and installed. I'm not there watching over your shoulder so I do not know how many times you built your kernel and where the linux symlink is pointing at. If you are sure the symlink is pointing to correct sources (sources of running kernel) do 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make modules

make modules_install
```

Now try to insert the module again.

----------

## Mike46

[quote="Buffoon"] *Mike46 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nope. Unless you edited .config by hand all dependencies were built and installed. I'm not there watching over your shoulder so I do not know how many times you built your kernel and where the linux symlink is pointing at. If you are sure the symlink is pointing to correct sources (sources of running kernel) do 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No hand editing was done strictly make menuconfig or make xconfig was used. I will try this again when I get home for good measure but these are the exact commands I was using. Maybe time to do a make clean and do a clean rebuild. 

The symlink is pointing to the only sources on the system which does match the running kernel. Kernel installed from same location using make, make install, make modules, make modules_install.

----------

## Buffoon

Plain make will build the kernel and modules, there is no need for make modules in this case. Not sure about make install (never used it), but it may also install the modules.

You did not mention mounting /boot, does it mean you do not have a separate boot partition? Note, even if the kernel is same version you still may get errors if kernel image and modules are not from same build.

----------

## Mike46

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> Plain make will build the kernel and modules, there is no need for make modules in this case. Not sure about make install (never used it), but it may also install the modules.
> 
> You did not mention mounting /boot, does it mean you do not have a separate boot partition? Note, even if the kernel is same version you still may get errors if kernel image and modules are not from same build.

 

Yes there is a separate boot partition, and EFI partition. Will get more details on the results tonight after following the commands you suggested above.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Mike46,

Post the output from 

```
uname -a
```

and the end of dmesg after 

```
modprobe snd-hda-intel
```

It will be more informative that the console message

----------

## Mike46

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Mike46,
> 
> Post the output from 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Well this is interesting...

uname -a 

Linux gentoo 4.0.5-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Jul 19 18:35:47 PDT 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

modprobe snd-hda-intel gives this in dmesg.

snd_hwdep: exports duplicate symbol snd_hwdep_new (owned by kernel)

Disabled snd_hwdep and rebuild kernel and modules, and now get a new message, which I haven't found in the kernel config yet. Will check later, as I need to pop out for a bit.  :Smile: 

snd_hda_codec: exports duplicate symbol __snd_hda_add_vmaster (owned by kernel)

----------

## Mike46

I looks like I might have been asleep at the switch last night. Yes I was building and installing the kernel with new modules etc... It was were I was installing it that was not right. The boot volume was not mounted so it was going to the mount point.  :Smile:  It was the date on the uname -a that clued me into this one. 

The sound module does insert now, and the system boots. However starting X causes the system crash and lockup before getting to the desktop. 

So.... I would say the original problem is solved. I work on clearing up the mess a bit and possibly start a new more focused post on that issue specifically. 

Thanks for the help so far.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Mike46.

Thats why I asked you to look at uname -a  :)

The #1 is a hint too.  Thats a kernel build counter.  In your case build number 1

Do you have a /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.

Make friends with wgetpaste and put it on a pastebin.  Tell us the URL so we can find it.

----------

## Mike46

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Mike46.
> 
> Thats why I asked you to look at uname -a  
> 
> The #1 is a hint too.  Thats a kernel build counter.  In your case build number 1
> ...

 

The second problem also solved, that one was a bit of video driver confusion caused indirectly by the kernel confusion. Thanks again for the help.

Getting familiar once again with Gentoo is a bit of a journey, its been about 6 years since I was using it on a regular basis. This was pre funtoo era if I recall.

----------

